
John Scalzi: The Humble eBook Bundles and Authors - microtherion
http://whatever.scalzi.com/2012/10/24/the-humble-ebook-bundles-and-authors/
======
johnrgrace
I was involved in some talks around the Humble ebook bundel last year, there
were a LOT more authors who wanted to be a part of this but they couldn't get
their publishing houses who they had handed their ebook rights over to go
along.

